# Tatton Park



## Cyclist33 (12 Apr 2012)

Just got in off a 35 mile round trip to Tatton Park. Absolutely cracking weather for it, and I finally got to see hundreds of unfenced deer just progging around

I started running on empty the last ten miles as I didn't take nowt to eat except one Twix finger. I'd had about 800 calories of cake at work during the afternoon so that probably helped!

Also quite impressed with Strava.com, which I used for the first time.

My flatbar bike is really quick, lol, not a problem keeping up with the drop bar peeps. I found some smashing smooth fast lanes and to follow a heron at v close quarters towards the end was just the icing on the cake. (Mmmmmm, caaaake.)

Stu


----------



## Dave7 (13 Apr 2012)

Which route did you take........I live in Houghton Green-have done 25 and want to up it to 35 then 50 so am looking for new routes.
Thanks


----------



## jud (13 Apr 2012)

there must be something wrong with me - i went for a 50 miler last sunday and didn't take a drink - rarely eat when i am on longer rides.
maybe that's why i struggle to get home? stupid
i will think about it this weekend


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Apr 2012)

Yeah it's a great ride User3094, the lane from the north down to Knutsford is well smooth (or is that just my bike, not sure.) Every time I thought I'd seen all the deer, I saw another few dozen. It was really great!

Dave7 - my route entailed Home - Grappenhall - Lymm Services - Lymm Dam - Crouchley Lane - High Legh - Peacock Lane - Cicely Mill Lake - Rostherne - Tatton Park - Knutsford - Tabley Superior - Tabley Inferior - Higher Wincham - then home on the A559 and A49, as far as Quarry Lane, where I diverted up to Fox Covert Cemetery then Appleton Resr and Walton Gardens before going home via the two swing-bridges.

Peacock Lane is absolutely made for road cycling.

I'm in Latchford so if you did my route with your "commute" at each end you'd be on 45 miles I guess.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## calibanzwei (13 Apr 2012)

Have just 'yoinked' that route Stu, will have a play after work


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Apr 2012)

jud said:


> there must be something wrong with me - i went for a 50 miler last sunday and didn't take a drink - rarely eat when i am on longer rides.
> maybe that's why i struggle to get home? stupid
> i will think about it this weekend


 
I try to swallow something every half hour.

(While cycling.)


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Apr 2012)

calibanzwei said:


> Have just 'yoinked' that route Stu, will have a play after work


 
"Yoinked"?


----------



## calibanzwei (13 Apr 2012)

You are from around here? 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=yoink


----------

